# side glass R&R



## Craigs (Jun 5, 2011)

I need to remove the pass side glass on my 06 - any thoughts on how to do this? The forward window guide track has become un-glued from the window - my guess is that the track was damaged at assembly and finally jammed up to the point of failure - I need to remove with glass, re-glue the track guide, and reinstall. Any help is appreciated


----------

